# Work Bench Helper for Breaking Down Sheet Goods



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I will be breaking down some sheet goods in the near future. I don't have a dedicated place to do this. In the past, I have used saw horses with 2x4's.

This time I will do it in the shop with the door closed. After all, it is winter time. (60's). :surprise::grin:>

I figured out a way to do it using several helpers to literally hold the cutoff from falling and scraping my shinnie shin shin!:surprise: :grin: Don't ask how I know. :frown:

With the limited room available, I will be able to rip a sheet at the 36 inch mark with no problem. I always use the 1 inch insulation underneath the plywood so I don't cut the table.

With these helpers attached via pocket screws, things should go smoothly. I will add pics when I do the cutting.

BTW, I will be using a track saw. The actual cut will be supported the top of the workbench, the extension and the table saw top.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Will be an interesting watch.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I bought one of these a while back. Even though I have the 92 inch rails on my table saw and can cut full sheets, I still use this quite a bit to help hold plywood in working areas.

https://www.amazon.com/Portamate-PM-1800-Carrier-Allows-Person/dp/B01AWI8ILW


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I am happy to report my helpers were a rousing success. Unfortunately, it may be the last time I need to use them because the new bench will be a little wider but they did their job.

I laid out the insulation panels I use to protect the table top and then drug one sheet of plywood at a time out of the truck and onto the table saw. Pretty easy with no heavy lifting.

Using my track saw, I cut a 36 inch width leaving a 12 inch drop off. Only it didn't drop anywhere. It just sat there. :surprise: Needless to say I was very happy.

Here are a few pics.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I still like my cutting grid, but then I have the open space where I normally park my motorcycle to set it up. Same as you though, I just slide the plywood off the back of the truck and right onto the grid - no lifting is involved.

The grid breaks down into 6 pieces - the two long ones and four cross pieces, I did make two strips that fasten to the top of my sawhorses that have dadoes cut across the width for the cross members - this stops the grid from sliding as you apply pressure when cutting.

I have used the grid as a worktop too, assembled the cabinet on top after cutting everything to size. And even set up the Kreg jig on the top and drilled all the pocket holes. 

The nice thing about it is that it takes minimal space - when broken down, the parts store neatly on top of the little storage shelf unit that I build against the wall.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

^^ that's a pretty cool setup Tom


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

tomp913 said:


> I still like my cutting grid, but then I have the open space where I normally park my motorcycle to set it up. Same as you though, I just slide the plywood off the back of the truck and right onto the grid - no lifting is involved.
> 
> The grid breaks down into 6 pieces - the two long ones and four cross pieces, I did make two strips that fasten to the top of my sawhorses that have dadoes cut across the width for the cross members - this stops the grid from sliding as you apply pressure when cutting.
> 
> ...


That looks nice, but...but just look at all of that room you have to work with! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:

I could do that and set it up outside, then break it down. Storing the pieces would be another story. I might have to purge the lumber rack that is full of stuff that I can't bring myself to throw away.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> That looks nice, but...but just look at all of that room you have to work with! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:
> 
> I could do that and set it up outside, then break it down. Storing the pieces would be another story. I might have to purge the lumber rack that is full of stuff that I can't bring myself to throw away.


Nice, but the free space is actually an illusion as it all goes away at the end of the day when I have to put my bike away. I didn't have the bike when I first set the shop up so set the TS to the left of the photo, with enough room (just) to set a sheet of plywood on the saw and feed it through. The layout works now that I have the bike, and I get the work/assembly space by moving the bike outside. Not today though as it's just barely above freezing and everything is still covered with the 1/4" of ice that fell last night - it was supposed to warm up and melt, but it looks as if we had some more fall since I looked out early this morning.

Like your idea for the new bench - I guess the "Paulk" concept is to give you clamp clearance and a storage space to tuck things while you're working. Seems like things have to constantly change with a smaller shop as things change and better ideas come along. I'm getting a lot of use out of the adjustable workbench as you said I would, did away with the outfeed table for the TS and have it sitting there now, raise it up when needed.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

tomp913 said:


> Like your idea for the new bench - I guess the "Paulk" concept is to give you clamp clearance and a storage space to tuck things while you're working. Seems like things have to constantly change with a smaller shop as things change and better ideas come along. I'm getting a lot of use out of the adjustable workbench as you said I would, did away with the outfeed table for the TS and have it sitting there now, raise it up when needed.


Awesome. There have been numerous times I wanted to clamp something out in the middle of the table to simply hold it still and not move! Having these holes will make that possible. Most of the holes I had drilled on the old work table weren't usable because of 2x4's (doubled) underneath and the top is almost 2 inches thick (solid core door).

Hopefully, this new contraption will make me a happy clamper! :grin:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Tom, good design! Even wall space is at a premium. My shop is so small..............I have to go out into the basement to change my mind.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...nice one, Mike...thanks...


----------

